# A nostre spese



## Landslide89

Bonjour... c'est toujours moi...Aujourd'hui je suis aux prises avec la traduction d'un contrat de vente...Je cherche une traduction un peu plus "indirecte" par rapport à "a nostre spese" (je sais qu'on le traduit normalement par "à nos frais" mais dans mon contexte il me semble quelque peu "impoli"). Je vous donne la phrase originale, ainsi que ma tentative de traduction:

"Il Cliente si farà carico dell'assistenza medica necessaria alle nostre maestranze in caso d'incidente. Qualora l'operaio non fosse in condizione di lavorare per un periodo di tempo superiore ai 15 giorni lavorativi, provvederemo a fornire un sostituto a nostre spese".

Mon essai:
"Le Client prendra en charge l'assistance médicale nécessaire à nos ouvriers en cas d'accident. Dans le cas où l'ouvrier concerné ne serait pas en état de travailler pendant une période dépassant les 15 jours ouvrables, on veillera à désigner un suppléant *à nos frais*".

J'attends vos suggestions (j'accepte très volontiers des corrections pour rendre la phrase plus "naturelle") et je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## and_alb

À notre charge...?


----------



## Landslide89

Merci and_alb j'y avais pensé moi aussi mais je me suis rendue compte qu'il y aurait une rédondance avec le "prendra en charge" du début...Peut-être faudrait-il retourner la phrase...


----------



## endautresmots

Caio Landslide, a me non sembra scortese dire "à nos frais", anche à notre charge va bene, ma se hai già detto "Le client prendra en charge"... Invece direi "remplacant" e non "suppléant".


----------



## Landslide89

Entendu...Merci endautresmots!


----------



## endautresmots

Pas de quoi.


----------



## Fooler

E utilizzare _à nos espèces_ ? Non vorrei che si riferisse al solo denaro di cassa effettiva..........


----------



## endautresmots

Lo escluderei Fooler. In effetti "espèces" corrisponderebbe più a "contanti".


----------



## sorry66

'à nos frais' me semble aussi bien que 'à notre charge'!

Une autre suggestion: 'nous assurons la prise en charge'?


----------



## Landslide89

Merci Sorry66!


----------

